
Ask HN: Projects that need help? - inchforward
What new or interesting open source projects out there need help getting off the ground?  Anything from contributions to the main project, help with documentation, tutorials, etc.
======
ocdtrekkie
What sort of things interest you? I know of a lot of open source projects, and
all of them could use some help.

------
mtmail
[https://up-for-grabs.net/](https://up-for-grabs.net/) has a list/search-
engine for special marked github issues.

